

Rails has a younger brother — we are AngularJS developers - bartoszpietrzak
http://cloud.hussa.rs/6Y8H/BRc0ucSY

======
manojlds
We are just developers.

~~~
waterlion
Absolutely. I see this need to form tribes based around language and
technology really, really bizarre.

(EDIT: I understand it's human behaviour, but most of us developers can get on
with their job, picking the best technology for each solution, without chest-
beating.)

~~~
atwebb
When you know one thing really, really well and it's a niche, it can seem be
in your best interest to setup camp or form a tribe, or whatever...maybe not
the case here but I see it a lot, DBAs specifically come to mind.

~~~
joshguthrie
I don't think Rails or Angular dev is "a niche".

------
bwilliams
Personally I think Ember is closer to being Rails younger brother due to
philosophies. I'd love to hear in detail why you picked Angular over Ember and
(understandably) Backbone.

~~~
petercooper
And Ember shares a core developer with Rails. That said, they are different
things, but Angular seems to be taking a jQuery-esque position against Ember's
Prototype, IMHO.

------
acorkery
sorry, but..who gives a shit?

~~~
phaer
People who read this article and upvote it, i guess.

------
thomasfl
The Rails & Angular combination should have a name like Rangular og RoRA. ;-)

